# allscreens_flags=""



## frytoya (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi freebsd FreeBSD community!

I need to set allscreens_flags with multiple arguments.  I explain: I need to set foreground and background and screen resolution in one command. I found that I can only use one allscreens_flags in rc.conf. Maybe I did something wrong. So if I can only use one allscreens_flags, I need the syntax. 


TIA


----------



## frytoya (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a space works!


----------

